# Bristleworm Trap



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

OMG they gross me out. I searched here and yeah it says they good CUC, but they really freak me out, and I dont want them becoming giants like the ones ppl post on youtube. Ive decided to make a trap out of one of the containers used to house aquascape putty, but just wondering how long do i leave the bait in there? I was thinking of goin to IPU to pick up some clam or shrimp or something solid as mysis shrimp would just float away. But would i not need to swap out the bait every few hours to avoid ammonia spikes?

thanks


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

You don't want to leave the bait in there very long. As you mentioned, ammonia would spike. 
You do not need much bait to trap worms. Even just one flake of food will attract them. 
If you get a woman's nylon, cut it small, and put very little bait into it. (any food will work especially at night!) In the morning, the bristle worms will have their many legs caught in the nylon. Just lift out and throw away, or wash and reuse.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks for the advice dietmar. My attempt did not work, all i was able to do was trap my nassarious snails lol


----------

